

Rubyology: Great Interviews with Great Ruby Developers - qhoxie
http://www.rubyinside.com/rubyology-great-interviews-with-great-ruby-developers-1211.html

======
schtog
I can't actually find the podcasts.
<http://www.rubyology.com/podcasts/show/65> for example, it says mp3 but there
is nothing to click.

I would really appreciate if someone could post a wokring link since I would
be very interested in listening to this.

